# Shimano Stradic 3000 or US reel Supercaster 240 sx ?



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm in the market for a new spinning reel and I have been pricing them on ebay. I found a Stradic 3000 for $129 and a Supercaster 240 sx for $90. Which one should I buy?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Stradic, one of the best reels made for the money.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Stradic for sure


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Stradic!


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Stradic for sure. It's not even close.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

stradic hands down....there are better reels out there but hands down for the price you cant beat a stradic


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

stradic for sure


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

stradis for sure


----------



## King Mike (Apr 15, 2008)

I own both. Saying that im going to say the stratic is much smoother, drag is as "sticky", and also the handle doesnt flex. I love the stratic. However i use my us reel more simply because the line capicity. I use it all the time on the boat and catch everything from mangrove snapper all the way to 30 pound kings on it. The us reel seems lighter to me but most people dont like the way the handle flexes. Both reels have caught tons of fish. I generally use my stractic in the bay for trout and reds and the us reel for everything else. 

the diffrence in line capicity is 

US REEL 230 xl (this is the one i have im not sure about the 240)

without arbor/ mono line

6/432 yds

8/302 yds

10/ 221 yds

Stradic 3000 w/mono

6/230

8/170

10/40

Huge diffrence in line capicity. IT just matters what more important to you more line or a smoother reel?


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

I have to say that Shimano makes good reels. I have 2 sustains and 3 stradics. I also have (2)US Reel 240sx supercasters. I have several of the 230sx's and (3) 180sx's. I seldom use my Shimanos anymore. I use the 240's when surf fishing in Florida. They have been workhorses for me. They hold alot of line and when matched with either a 7 or 8 foot spinning rod I can cast a lure pretty far.

I use the 180sx's for trout fishing in Oklahoma and Bass fishing in Texas. I've been very pleased with the US Reels.


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Stradic.


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

between those two, stradic for sure.

if price is an issue and you want to spend less, you can get a sahara 3000 for about 80. you WILL NOT be disappointed. i've been fishing the new sahara 3000 for over a year now and have zero complaints. the sahara and symetre have a lot of the same features as the stradic, particularly the machines handle. the sahara is no doubt the best reel for the money i've ever bought.


----------



## cheeseman3 (Jun 2, 2009)

Shimano makes great reels, so I assure you that you will get your money's worth with the stradic. However if line capacity is really important to you go with the 240 sx. I hope that helps.


----------

